# Modern Arnis Clips



## Brian Johns (Mar 13, 2008)

On behalf of Master Chuck Gauss, here are two clips of a demo that he and I did at the Arnold Classic in Columbus a couple of weekends ago. I'm the unfortunate chap taking the beating. :whip: We took turns on the stage with Master Ken Smith and his students.  We sure had fun down there !! :cheers:



http://youtube.com/watch?v=pr9s7xf1UWU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MaggVQaDBmg&feature=related


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 13, 2008)

Brian,

Thanks for sharing. 

I know I always learned when Remy would choose me as a demo partner. I tried to turn off the pain and just try to see how the pain was being delivered.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 13, 2008)

at least he keep you on the stage when he threw you

nice clips thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 13, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 14, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Brian,
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I know I always learned when Remy would choose me as a demo partner. I tried to turn off the pain and just try to see how the pain was being delivered.


 
You got it buddy. There's always something to be learned as a demo partner. The pain part, I know all too well !!:lool:


----------



## MJS (Mar 14, 2008)

Great clips!!

Mike


----------



## donald (Mar 15, 2008)

Please excuse my questions if they sound stupid as I don't have any sound , so I could'nt hear anything said on the clips. Was the point of the demo to highlight offensive/defensive movements? In other words, were the 2 demonstraters really attempting to penetrate one another's defenses, or was it choreographed for the demo? It looked to me like the little guy was really attempting to keep the big guy out, but the little guy did not look like he was truly trying to compromise the bigger guy's zone of safety. Am I incorrect in my assumption? Thanks for your time to all who attempt tp clarify for me.

1stJohn1:9


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 15, 2008)

donald said:


> Please excuse my questions if they sound stupid as I don't have any sound , so I could'nt hear anything said on the clips. Was the point of the demo to highlight offensive/defensive movements? In other words, were the 2 demonstraters really attempting to penetrate one another's defenses, or was it choreographed for the demo? It looked to me like the little guy was really attempting to keep the big guy out, but the little guy did not look like he was truly trying to compromise the bigger guy's zone of safety. Am I incorrect in my assumption? Thanks for your time to all who attempt tp clarify for me.
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


 
I'm the little guy you speak of ! The point of the demo was to highlight the Modern Arnis concept of tapi tapi (counter for counter). Obviously, for the purposes of the demo,  Chuck was the "driver" and I was the uke. Was it choreographed ? No. While he might say "we're going to do 2 vs. 1" just before we got on the stage, I had little idea what Chuck was going to do or what techniques or  in what sequence he was going to do them. 

The other point of the demo was just to have fun as you can see by our smiles and obvious talking during the demo. :drinkbeer


----------



## Brian Johns (Mar 15, 2008)

A couple more things: That's Chuck's son playing guitar in the soundtrack for the first clip. Also, with regard to the judo throws that Chuck was doing, he was being jokingly egged on by Ken Smith (just off the stage) shouting " Hey Chuck, what kind of throw was that ?" :eye-popping:  We both laughed up there.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice clips.  Thanks!


----------

